# Power Sound Audio Introduces Its Latest Subsonic Creation: V3600I



## Todd Anderson

*Power Sound Audio* (PSA) has revealed details about another bone-rattling subwoofer, the V3600I. Today, we were lucky enough to catch-up with Tom Vodhanel (founding co-owner) to learn more about the company’s latest subsonic beast. The company is offering an _incredible_ dollar-saving pre-order deal, so read on.










_Images of Power Sound Audio's new V3600I subwoofer, available now for pre-order pricing._​

The V3600I is replacing the XV30Fse in PSA’s line-up. According to Vodhanel, the XV30Fse’s output below 50Hz was nearly similar to the popular V1500’s output in the same range, making it replaceable. The V3600I’s overall physical appearance is very similar to the XV30Fse, with a few twists. Most notably, Power Sound Audio is outfitting the V3600I with dual-stacked proprietary 18-inch drivers. This proprietary driver features a die-cast aluminum frame, a 3-inch (four layer) copper voice coil with Kapton heat shielding, an extremely linear and dynamic motor system, and a vented back plate to maximize airflow. To power the drivers, PSA is using an ICEpower amplifier with 1700 watts of power and custom, onboard, Digital Signal Processing (DSP). The amp has quite a few functional knobs and switches, including power on/off/auto, gain, delay, crossover, room size (small/large), and left/right inputs.

The V3600I is slightly larger than the XV30Fse (cabinet dimension-wise) at 20-inches W x 24-in D x 45-in H, and features a front-side slot port on the bottom. PSA says that a large removable grill designed to cover the front baffle (down to the port) will ship with the sub. They are only planning on offering the V3600I in a standard black satin finish; wood veneer options are on hold at this time. The black finish is standard on PSA speakers and plays extremely well with light controlled home theater environments.

A quick glance at initial output measurements illustrates how devastating the low the V3600I can travel. If you were previously considering an XV30Fse, you’ll be thrilled to see that the V3600I offers nearly double the output from 15Hz to 125Hz, with an average of 5.8dB gain in the 16 to 100Hz range. You can almost bank on room gain helping to push the V3600I to much lower territory once it begins to find its way into home theater rooms.

PSA is offering the V3600I at a tempting pre-order price of $1799 (single) and $3,499 (dual) until June 15th. After that date, pricing will increase to $2299 (single) and $4199 (dual). Do the math and you’ll see that a pre-order dual purchase offers a savings of $700…a chunk of change that could easily be used for a host of other home theater upgrades!

For more information, contact PSA through the following *link*, or visit PSA on the *web* to see more images of this great looking sub. 

*V3600I Specifications*

*Driver*

Two Power Sound Audio proprietary 18” drivers
Extended and vented pole geometry
Vented back plate to maximize air flow
Extremely linear and dynamic motor system
Epoxy reinforced cone neck/apex joint
Concentric foam surround, treated for longevity
Highly treated, rigid paper cone body
Die-cast rigid aluminum frame
Three inch diameter, four layer copper voice coil wound on a rigid multi-layer aluminum former with Kapton heat shielding
Fatigue limiting designed, silver alloy lead wires
Single poly cotton semi-progressive, high excursion spider
Paper outer dust cap with acrylic coating
Inner Mass Loading Cap that also strengthens the cone body
Assembled in the USA

*Amplification*

ICEpower® audio technology
Amplifier Power: 1700 watts
Inputs: Left and Right RCA inputs
On, Auto, Off selector
Gain control
Time delay(phase) control
Crossover control
Room size control
Custom DSP(digital signal processing) enables superior engineering refinement
CE and FCC approved; EMC and safety pre-approved
Fully integrated amplifier and power supply with mains-converter and auxiliary-converter
Patented HCOM modulation and control techniques for unparalleled audio accuracy
Sound optimized soft clipping
Soft start power up with mute/de-mute.
Thermal and over-current protection
Standby converter with low standby power consumption (less than 1 watt)
Universal mains operation (100-240 V, 50-60 Hz)
Standby power consumption 170 mW @ 230 V
ErP (1275/2008/EC) compliant
Energy Star®v3.0 compliant
117 dBA dynamic range
THD+N = 0.005 % @ 1 W (4 Ω, 1 kHz)
THD+N = 0.0008 % @ 50 W (4 Ω, 100 Hz)
CCIF IM distortion = 0.0003 %, 10 W, 4 Ω, 18.5 kHz / 1 kHz
High output current limit of 30 A

*Enclosure*

Vented enclosure
Massive slot port
Front-firing drivers with grill cover
Super durable, black sand textured finish
Precision machined CNC panels for perfect fit of all components
Rigid MDF baffles 
Dimensions (D x W x H): 25” x 20” x 44” includes grill
Weight: Coming soon[/I]
Made in the USA

Edit *6/18/15*

PSA has released final DSP shaping on the V3600i. 

From PSA:
_"This chart also includes a few different settings on the "room size" control too. Remember, the "room size" only cuts. 
So the top curve is set to LARGE. I've found best overall sound quality in our office (about 4000 cu-ft) is with the room 
size set to about its mid-point on the rotation."_








_Image Credit: Power Sound Audio_


----------



## Savjac

I am so drooling in my chair right now.....I knew we should not be doing a wedding, in Niagara falls no less for our daughter. She is marrying a nice man to be sure but this sub would make me very happy. Can we ask for our money back, the wedding is not until Saturday ? I could buy one easy that way. :huh:


----------



## Todd Anderson

Well, you could technically do something like that...but it might be the last sub you ever buy ;-)

Smell test says dream about sound...enjoy the wedding!


----------



## Talley

Well...

two of these would satify all my low end needs.


----------



## 480dad

I'm not reading any more of this thread and I hope June 15 arrives soon, very soon. At least I'm out of the 30 day return window, that helps. Jack, now you may be golden...you could slide right in here and waa-laa...


----------



## Tonto

Well I think a pair would make a stellar wedding gift...just deliver them in a couple of years when their theater is done!


----------



## Todd Anderson

Tonto said:


> Well I think a pair would make a stellar wedding gift...just deliver them in a couple of years when their theater is done!


They'd be nice and broken-in, too! Perfect! :T


----------



## gorb

I am really hoping to see a test of this subwoofer at data-bass at some point in the future. IMO the specs look great and the intro pricing is really nice for those who have the funds available.


----------



## Savjac

Todd Anderson said:


> They'd be nice and broken-in, too! Perfect! :T


Brilliant idea, if only I had read it a bit earlier, they are now married and the money has been....ummm....used by a factor of about 9 or so. Oh well, I will have to read about these and get out there and sell some premium blood.


----------



## Savjac

480dad said:


> I'm not reading any more of this thread and I hope June 15 arrives soon, very soon. At least I'm out of the 30 day return window, that helps. Jack, now you may be golden...you could slide right in here and waa-laa...


Too funny, I think I slid right on by, just like yourself. Hey maybe we can form a two man march on the factory and scare them into thinking we are important ?? Whatcha think ??? 
Maybe we could look tough or I could bring along my friend. In case you were confused, I am the one on the right.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Edit *6/18/15*

PSA has released final DSP shaping on the V3600i. 

From PSA:
_"This chart also includes a few different settings on the "room size" control too. Remember, the "room size" only cuts. 
So the top curve is set to LARGE. I've found best overall sound quality in our office (about 4000 cu-ft) is with the room 
size set to about its mid-point on the rotation."_


----------



## Samsteve440

Not so funny


----------

